# Travis Kalanick is a fan of Rand — but especially "The Fountainhead."



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-was-inspired-by-ayn-rand-2015-4?op=1


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

So is Mark Cuban, all the rich bastards that got lucky but aren't actually that talented as entrepreneurs love Ayn Rand. Why? She glorifies, reinforces, and gives credibility to their beliefs that they, and they alone, are responsible for their own success. Not that society, or the forces around them, or other people, or pure luck might have contributed to the success. Simply, Ayn Rand's themes and ideologies feed the egos of those types of people.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I tend to believe in a combination of effort and luck=success.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Ha. I hadn't heard him publicly say this till today. However, last week on the "you can tell how much uber hates it's drivers" thread I said that they both thought allot alike. He follows her to the letter. Btw. Libertarian today is usually nothing but a Republican wanting to seem cool.

What a complete Duchbag.

"Rand believed individuals, the private sector, and the free market should not be restrained by the state -- Rand rejected all forms of statism and public policy acts implemented to achieve the common good. She advocated unfettered capitalism to the extreme, with society's sole guiding force being what she called the morality of rational self-interest. It's a philosophy that argues, _"I got mine, now you get yours, and I don't have any social - or moral or legal - obligation to help you, or anyone else."_


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JLA said:


> Ha. I hadn't heard him publicly say this till today. However, last week on the "you can tell how much uber hates it's drivers" thread I said that they both thought allot alike. He follows her to the letter. Btw. Libertarian today is usually nothing but a Republican wanting to seem cool.
> 
> What a complete Duchbag.
> 
> "Rand believed individuals, the private sector, and the free market should not be restrained by the state -- Rand rejected all forms of statism and public policy acts implemented to achieve the common good. She advocated unfettered capitalism to the extreme, with society's sole guiding force being what she called the morality of rational self-interest. It's a philosophy that argues, _"I got mine, now you get yours, and I don't have any social - or moral or legal - obligation to help you, or anyone else."_


POST # 6 /JLA : Bison finds this "Rand"y
discussion even
Creepier when you Compare the P. Ryan/
TK/ Eddie Munster hairline going on!


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Key word: rational.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6 /JLA : Bison finds this "Rand"y
> discussion even
> Creepier when you Compare the P. Ryan/
> TK/ Eddie Munster hairline going on!


LMFAO


----------

